# Outlook and Norton Internet Security



## rzlevinson (May 3, 2006)

HELP! 
I am running a XP Home (02 w/SP2), Outlook 2002 and Norton Internet Security 2005. 
Outlook is not able to send or receive.

Norton Internet Security is automatically updating rules. 

What kind of slimy devil is playing w/me?

Thanks.

Roy:upset:


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

I also have both programs you have but I dont have any problems.

How did you configured the AntiSpam?


----------



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

*Norton Personal Firewall and Privacy control*

Mainly the issue for firewall and then privacy control

Try these 2 links:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ton+Internet+Security&ver=2006&csm=no&seg=hho

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...w=tw_docid/pf&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=

This is symantec official technical support


----------



## rzlevinson (May 3, 2006)

*Roy Was Right*

:grin: Roy Ng, you were correct w/ the suggestion that it was a Symantec issue.

I allowed their program to automatically diagnose and repair, realizing the privacy/control issues invovled, but it worked.

Problem solved.

Thanks.

Roy


----------

